# Name the lake



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Where you can catch three different species of trout.

























Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Panguitch. Otter Creek. Minersville. Fish Lake. Strawberry. Jordanelle. Deer Creek. Flaming gorge. 

Lot's of others too.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

PBH said:


> Panguitch. Otter Creek. Minersville. Fish Lake. Strawberry. Jordanelle. Deer Creek. Flaming gorge.
> 
> Lot's of others too.


Browne Lake, Sheep creek lake, Long Park, Mantua, etc, etc.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Koosharem, Navajo, Blind Lake, Mill Meadow, and Yankee Meadow among others.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

Current Creek


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

First, nice fish. Hope to get back at it myself in a couple days. 

For your question, with the combo of tiger, bow, and cutt, my guesses for where you were would include Birch creek, Currant creek, Lost creek, plus a couple that PBH mentioned. 

As others have noted, many lakes have 3 trout species. 

Now for some extra challenge, try for 4 or 5. A couple weeks ago, I got 5 species in one day. (4 trout species plus perch) Bow, splake, tiger, mack, and perch. I was bummed I didn't get a brown that day for the super 6. It doesn't take rocket science to figure out where I was fishing. ;-)


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

do brook trout, lake trout, and splake count as trout??


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

With the introduction of Splake and Tigers you would have a smaller list of lakes that only have one or two species.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> do brook trout, lake trout, and splake count as trout??


Fair question. Do tigers only count as half a trout?

That said, it would have sounded weird if Buckmaster had wrote "where can you catch 2 1/2 species of trout and 1/2 species of char". ;-)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Scofield.

-DallanC


----------



## DocEsox (May 12, 2008)

Catherder said:


> Fair question. Do tigers only count as half a trout?
> 
> That said, it would have sounded weird if Buckmaster had wrote "where can you catch 2 1/2 species of trout and 1/2 species of char". ;-)


Well, technically speaking tiger trout are not "a species"....they are a designer trout.....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Lake Michigan.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Whitney Reservoir?

.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Catherder got it correct. Birch Creek was the answer.

Fishing was slow. I fished all day and only caught five. The other 2 not shown were rainbows. They were the same size as the rainbow in the photo. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Catherder got it correct. Birch Creek was the answer.
> 
> Fishing was slow. I fished all day and only caught five. The other 2 not shown were rainbows. They were the same size as the rainbow in the photo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Birch Creek has been slow for me the last 5 years! Didn't fish there in 2016 though. The DNR put a bajillion fish in there every year for crying out loud.

Catherder, yer up.

.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Catherder, yer up.
> 
> .


I didn't know this was a "yer up" type of thread?

Well OK, I went to a lake today. There was about 30 inches of ice and edges were fine in spite of the warm weather. I caught over 25 fish in a little over a half day and all but one was a slot cutt. 1 rainbow. Sorry, no pics.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> I didn't know this was a "yer up" type of thread?
> 
> Well OK, I went to a lake today. There was about 30 inches of ice and edges were fine in spite of the warm weather. I caught over 25 fish in a little over a half day and all but one was a slot cutt. 1 rainbow. Sorry, no pics.


Strawberry?

.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Yep, it was a good day today.


----------

